# Туризм с заболеваниями позвоночника



## traveller (10 Ноя 2008)

Просьба к доктору Ступину ещё немного просветить туристов. Как-то в прошлый раз это получилось не очень информативно. Конкретнее, хотелось бы услышать о возможности вернуться в спортивный туризм тем, у кого диагностировали грыжу межпозвонковых дисков.
В качестве информации сообщаю, что в спортивном походе вес рюкзака колеблется от 25-30 кг в начале похода до 18-20 кг в конце (в зависимости от сложности похода, это для мужчин, для женщин примерно 2/3 от этого веса) . Хочешь-не хочешь, а его приходится не только нести, но и взваливать на спину и при этом, как правило, далеко не всегда находится тот, кто в состоянии его подать. Несётся рюкзак в нормальном походе 40-50 минут, потом 10-20 минут отдых. В середине дня 1-1.5 часа отдых.

Наверное, без корсета в походе уже не обойтись

Реально ли это, например мне. Вот моё заключение МРТ:
"МР картина дегенеративно-дистрофических изменений пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника. Медиально-парамедиальная грыжа диска L5/S1 0,5х1,1 см с тенденцией к секвестрации."

26 лет занимаюсь (занимался?)спортивным туризмом. Ошибки свои уже понял. Нацелен на то,чтобы сделать всё возможное, особенно надеюсь на леч. физ-ру.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Ноя 2008)

*Ответ:  План оранизации мероприятий по профилактике боли в спине*

Про корсет, оно верно подмечено.

А про грыжу вопрос, вернее болит что и как и когда последний раз. Тут клиника важнее, чем размеры.


----------



## traveller (12 Ноя 2008)

*Ответ:  План оранизации мероприятий по профилактике боли в спине*

Первый раз заболела поясница 5 лет назад, после того как 50 кг мешок сахара домой принёс из магазина в 500-700 м от дома. До этого носил неодократно - и ничего. Помогли иглы. С тех пор примерно каждый год такое происходило - бежал к иглотерапевту и он меня вылечивал. В этом году заболело уже месяца 4 назад. Иглотерапевт полностью помочь не смог, но боль снизил очень хорошо. После многочисленных мероприятий в настоящий момент в нормальном состоянии практически ничего не болит, только слегка ноет, а болит при наклонах вперёд в области пояса чуть справа - как раз там, где грыжа на МРТ.
       За это время нашёл в Интернете одного петербуржца, который путём упорных занятий ЛФК за год привёл себя к такому состоянию, что теперь может ходить в сложные спортивные походы и уже ходит 3 года. При этом болезненных ощущений практически не испытывает.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Ноя 2008)

Когда-то и вы не испытывали боли после первых обострений, поделали Иголки и прошло, а вот теперь, как видите восстановление уже не полное.
Если картина МРТ соответствует приведенному заключению, то я бы не рекомендовал вам дальние турпоходы - можно обратно на носилках вернуться. Уж если невтерпеж, то через год после последнего обострения (пусть хоть фиброзируется) и после пробных нагрузок вокруг города, что бы скорую вызвать можно было.


----------



## traveller (15 Ноя 2008)

Доктор, если не трудно, выразите своё мнение по моему случаю в числовом виде. А именно: представим, что я взялся и довёл с помощью всех возможных методов свой позвоночник до наилучшего состояния, которое возможно при данном диагнозе. И сколько килограммов мне можно будет нести в рюкзаке за спиной, при условии, что я в широком корсетном поясе, не рискуя необратимо ухудшить состояние своего позвоночника? И ещё - бегать можно будет?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Ноя 2008)

На ваш вопрос уже дан ответ и не мной а спинами тех кто поднимает тяжести:
Инструкция по технике безопасности для грузчиков определяет, что при переноске тяжестей предельно допускаемый груз: для подростков мужского пола от 16 до 18 лет – 16 кг; для мужчин – 50 кг. Для женщин – 10 кг, до двух раз в час, при чередовании с другой работой и 7 кг – при подъёме тяжестей постоянно в течение рабочей смены.

Кстати, ассоциация грузчков авиапредприятий в америке, добилась в этом году, что максимальный вес багажа, поднимаемого одним грузчиком, не должен превышать 30 кг.

Т.О. Если вы считаете себя здоровым, тренированным грузчиком. то можете поднимать груз в 30 кг, на высоту 1 м, до 2 раз в час.

Бегать спокойно, без участия поясничного отдела (с минимальным участием), лучше по мягкому (не по асфальту), не по скользкому (тренажер), можно.


----------



## trancer (22 Ноя 2008)

Меня вот тоже вопрос походов интересует... Уже более пяти недель лечу две протрузии до 4 мм в поясничном отделе, результаты пока неплохие (тьфу-тьфу), хотя есть куда двигаться. Где-то через месяц предстоит турпоездка, долгая, по пыльным (а может и ухабистым) дорогам. С рюкзаком уже всё решил - больше 6-7 кг брать не собираюсь, буду выкручиваться как могу без лишнего барахла.

Остаётся несколько "но":
1) Как выдержать перелёт в самолёте до 8 часов? (при сидении более 2 часов спина начинает болеть...)
2) Какой транспорт лучше - поезд, автобус или машина? Как правильно перемещаться в транспорте?
3) Если иногда придётся спать на полу на коврике - насколько это плохо для спины? (понял, что может быть плохо...)
4) Какие меры предосторожности с тем же рюкзаком в 6-7 кг?

Спасибо! Дискуссия полезна и интересна.


----------



## traveller (22 Ноя 2008)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):
			
		

> Т.О. Если вы считаете себя здоровым, тренированным грузчиком. то можете поднимать груз в 30 кг, на высоту 1 м, до 2 раз в час.


Доктор, если нет времени или желания отвечать на вопросы, не отвечайте. А если есть, постарайтесь, пожалуйста, прочитать вопросы внимательно и ответить по существу. Я уже достаточно много написал о себе, чтобы было совершенно ясно, что не считаю себя здоровым тренированным грузчиком (хотя при этом не думаю, что наши российские грузчики самые здоровые люди).
Вопрос может быть интересен многим. У нас в стране с рюкзаком и палаткой ходит каждый десятый-двадцатый. И проблема моя типична, т.к. в секциях спортивного туризма готовят к нагрузкам на позвоночник не так серьёзно, как тяжелоатлетов. А часто и вообще не готовят. И потому мы потенциальные клиенты Вашей клиники.
Кстати о беге. Вы не читали книгу олимпийского чемпиона по бегу Гордона Пири?
Кроме всего прочего, он рассматривает причины, приводящие к травмам позвоночника при беге. И, на его взгляд, твёрдое покрытие - не самая главная причина.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Ноя 2008)

Константин Викторович! Вот ваш вопрос:


> Доктор, если не трудно, выразите с*воё мнение по моему случаю в числовом виде*. А именно: представим, что я взялся и довёл с помощью всех возможных методов свой позвоночник до наилучшего состояния, которое возможно при данном диагнозе. И сколько килограммов мне можно будет нести в рюкзаке за спиной, при условии, что я в широком корсетном поясе, не рискуя необратимо ухудшить состояние своего позвоночника? И ещё - бегать можно будет?


 
Определить индивидуальные возможности человека - можно (в кг), но определить в какой момент человек оступиться и превысить свои индивидуальные способности-невозможно. Поэтому, простите, могу относиться к вам только как к усредненному тренированному (неважно здоровому или нет) человеку, к которым отношу людей постоянно (а не иногда) занимающихся тяжелым физическим трудом, и организм которых более разнообразно тренирован чем организм обычного человека, пусть даже и "качка". Давно с "качком" в турпоход ходили, а любой мужик из деревни переходит и его и многих туристов.



> Вопрос может быть интересен многим. У нас в стране с рюкзаком и палаткой ходит каждый десятый-двадцатый. И проблема моя типична, т.к. в секциях спортивного туризма готовят к нагрузкам на позвоночник не так серьёзно, как тяжелоатлетов. А часто и вообще не готовят. И потому мы потенциальные клиенты Вашей клиники.


Количество людей имеющих грыжи диска, гораздо больше чем количество людей занимающихся спортивным туризмом, за много лет практики 3-4 человека, а количество офисных работников - %60-70. Делаем вывод, занматься спортивным туризмом здоровее чем сидеть в офисе, но вот выразить в кг., насколько здоровее, ответить не могу.

Можно ли заниматься спортивным туризмом-моё мнение, разумно можно всё.
А вот степень разумности опеделяете только вы, а мы всего лишь можем повысить функциональные способности организма переносить нагрузки в пределах *вашего уровня здоровья* и уровня тренированности, посоветовать как повысить уровень тренированности, проконтролировать процесс и на новом уровне тренированности, опять повысить функциональные способности организма.
Конечно уровень тренированности, хоть и не впрямую, зависит и от уровья здоровья, Вот тут медицина может сделать больше:
-снять обострение (2- 6 недель)
-ускорить процесс склерозирования (1 год)
-уменьшить последствия заболевания (наколько возможно)
-восстановить утраченную функцию (протез поставить).
Поэтому, если вы считаете, что медицина сделала свое дело и вся проблема только в уровне тренированности, то приступайте.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Ноя 2008)

> 1) Как выдержать перелёт в самолёте до 8 часов? (при сидении более 2 часов спина начинает болеть...)


Правильно сидеть с подпором под поясницей и вставанием каждый час.


> 2) Какой транспорт лучше - поезд, автобус или машина? Как правильно перемещаться в транспорте?


Поезд, там вы лежа поедете.


> 3) Если иногда придётся спать на полу на коврике - насколько это плохо для спины? (понял, что может быть плохо...)


Вообщем-то все равно, больше зависит от особенностей строения вашего тела, и привычки спать-на спине преимущество.



> 4) Какие меры предосторожности с тем же рюкзаком в 6-7 кг?


Правильно снимать и одевать.


----------



## trancer (23 Ноя 2008)

Я понял, что раньше неправильно одевал рюкзак, всем весом на правую сторону с резким разворотом вправо... Вот и сейчас проблемка справа отдаёт...

А если всё-таки иногда придётся по ухабистым дорогам на ушатаном автобусе (конечно, буду всячески избегать, но не уверен) - спасёт ли тугой корсет? Как долго можно сидеть в транспорте в корсете? Не плохо ли это для мышц? Но наверняка лучше, чем тряска автобуса... Корсет в самолёте?..

Спасибо за идею о валике, подпёр спину сейчас, очень удобно, тем более жуткий насморк - держусь, чтобы не чихнуть, немного боюсь, дабы не ухудшить. Кстати, как вести себя, когда и грыжа, и насморк одолел? Лучше чихать лёжа или стоя? (может, вопрос совсем нелепый, но актуальный)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Ноя 2008)

> Я Вот и сейчас проблемка справа отдаёт...


Т.е период все ещё подострый.


> А если всё-таки иногда придётся по ухабистым дорогам на ушатаном автобусе (конечно, буду всячески избегать, но не уверен) - спасёт ли тугой корсет? Как долго можно сидеть в транспорте в корсете? Не плохо ли это для мышц? Но наверняка лучше, чем тряска автобуса... Корсет в самолёте?..


Вообще-то нужнее корсета -подпор под поясницу, но если "ухабистая", то и косет не помешает.


> Спасибо за идею о валике, подпёр спину сейчас, очень удобно, тем более жуткий насморк - держусь, чтобы не чихнуть, немного боюсь, дабы не ухудшить. Кстати, как вести себя, когда и грыжа, и насморк одолел? Лучше чихать лёжа или стоя? (может, вопрос совсем нелепый, но актуальный)


Лечь-то вы наверняка не успеете, поэтому с любой точкой опоры, хотя бы руками о колени.


----------



## trancer (23 Ноя 2008)

Да да, конечно не успею, но вопрос в том, лежать целый день в кровати и чихать там, или перемещаться по квартире, а уж там может застать в любом месте и в любой позе.

Мне кажется, период был подострый с самого начала, не было оснований для обезбаливания. Доктор, подскажите, нервы свою проводимость восстанавливают после ущемления? Палец стоит на часа два ниткой пережать, и уже можно не восстановить. А как нервные корешки? Мне почему-то кажется, что ущемление нервных корешков в позвоночнике повлияло на снижение чувствительности в половых органах, и я нигде не нахожу информацию по этому поводу. Мне 28 лет, по МРТ - две протрузии до 4 мм, мне поначалу немела правая нога, потом сама прошла в течение недели, да и спина после вытяжки тьфу-тьфу, только вот "расчихал" её малость, может, мышцы от простуды и лежания напряглись... umnik


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Ноя 2008)

> Да да, конечно не успею, но вопрос в том, лежать целый день в кровати и чихать там, или перемещаться по квартире, а уж там может застать в любом месте и в любой позе.


Поэтому с опором на колени.


> Мне кажется, период был подострый с самого начала, не было оснований для обезбаливания.


Не период подострый, а боль не сильная.


> Доктор, подскажите, нервы свою проводимость восстанавливают после ущемления? Палец стоит на часа два ниткой пережать, и уже можно не восстановить. А как нервные корешки?


Иногда восстанавливаются.


> Мне почему-то кажется, что ущемление нервных корешков в позвоночнике повлияло на снижение чувствительности в половых органах, и я нигде не нахожу информацию по этому поводу.


Посмотрите - "синдром конского хвоста"


> Мне поначалу немела правая нога, потом сама прошла в течение недели, да и спина после вытяжки тьфу-тьфу, только вот "расчихал" её малость, может, мышцы от простуды и лежания напряглись...


Т.е. болит и требует лечения.


----------



## trancer (23 Ноя 2008)

Да, синдром конского хвоста - чересчур. Там речь об онемении, нарушения позывов к мочеиспусканию и т.д. Да и при таких размерах грыжи - как это возможно? У меня вроде всё в порядке, более эрогенная чувствительность нарушилась, не неврологическая (если я правильно выразился).

Да и в любом случае, данный синдром оперируется в срочном порядке, мне в любом случае уже поздно, так что будем надеяться на чудо  А кроме "конского хвоста" инциденты бывают? Как лечатся, в ходе лечения и временем?

И кстати, заключение МРТ "от хвостовой части сигнал не изменён" (вроде так) что означает? Исключает ли это синдром?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Ноя 2008)

Исключает. Значит "разруха" в голове.


----------



## traveller (26 Ноя 2008)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Константин Викторович! Вот ваш вопрос:
> Можно ли заниматься спортивным туризмом-моё мнение, разумно можно всё.
> А вот степень разумности опеделяете только вы, а мы всего лишь можем повысить функциональные способности организма переносить нагрузки в пределах *вашего уровня здоровья* и уровня тренированности, посоветовать как повысить уровень тренированности, проконтролировать процесс и на новом уровне тренированности, опять повысить функциональные способности организма.


Степень разумности, на мой взгляд, чтобы не произошло необратимых изменений, т.е. чтобы грыжа не увеличилась. А вот как определить этот уровень нагрузок? Естественно, перед походом имеет смысл походить с рюкзаком по лестнице, постепенно (допустим, раз в 3-4 дня) увеличивая груз. Но вот когда бить тревогу и считать груз предельным? Когда появилась даже небольшая боль? Или вообще такой метод неприменим?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Ноя 2008)

Применим.
Только тренировка на крае боли, но не через край.

Только тут важны и сроки, так летчику с его перегрузками годность к полетам подпишем через год, транспортнику может и через полгода.
На за год мы ему проведем 2-3 курса лечения, потребуем между ними выполнять гимнастику. Затем отправим в санаторий, ближе к концу года на курсы выживания (это когда его погоняют по горам с рюкзаком в том числе).


----------



## E_Lena (1 Дек 2008)

У меня сейчас острый период остеохондроза - в связи с чем вынужденно образовалось некоторое свободное время  например для того, чтобы подготовиться к подострому периоду.
Перечитала все сообщения в теме "Профилактика боли в спине".

Мои мысли на заданную тему:
По поводу туризма, точнее поднятия рюкзаков...
Когда-то занималась пешим туризмом. Рюкзак удобнее и наверно правильнее одевать стоя на полусогнутых ногах. При этом соответственно кто-то должен его подержать - помочь одеть на спину, перекладывая нагрузку рюкзака постепенно и равномерно. Если помочь некому, то можно поставить рюкзак на возвышенность, например на подходящий пенек и сначала просунуть обе руки под лямки, а потом подняться за счет ног (из полусогнутого состояния в выпрямленное) с легким наклоном корпуса вперед. Меня так друзья научили. Рюкзаки мы немаленькие носили. Особенно если в поход школьников ведешь - приходиться тяжелые вещи на себя брать.

По поводу переноски тяжестей...
Школьники сейчас носят тяжеленные портфели. Пол-беды, если это портфель-рюкзак, но и он не спасает при таком весе хрупкие детские плечики. А подростки вообще ходят с сумками на плече. И моя старшая дочь из их числа - переубедить трудно, даже на своем наглядном примере.
Так вот в Израиле например дети ходят в школу с портфелями-тележками. Во всяком случае в начальной школе.


----------



## traveller (1 Дек 2008)

E_Lena написал(а):


> Мои мысли на заданную тему:
> По поводу туризма, точнее поднятия рюкзаков...
> Когда-то занималась пешим туризмом. Рюкзак удобнее и наверно правильнее одевать стоя на полусогнутых ногах. При этом соответственно кто-то должен его подержать - помочь одеть на спину, перекладывая нагрузку рюкзака постепенно и равномерно. Если помочь некому, то можно поставить рюкзак на возвышенность, например на подходящий пенек и сначала просунуть обе руки под лямки, а потом подняться за счет ног (из полусогнутого состояния в выпрямленное) с легким наклоном корпуса вперед.


Именно так я и одеваю всегда рюкзак.
Но в 50% случаев в серьёзном спортивном походе не получается поставить рюкзак на возвышение, а чтобы подать рюкзак - у товарищей уже нету сил. Да и подавать чей-то рюкзак, когда уже один висит на спине - тоже не очень...

Есть два варианта: 1. поставить рюкзак на колено, просунуть одну руку в лямку, потом поднять на одно плечо, согнувшись в три погибели и с разворотом закинуть на горб. Ясно, что это очень плохо.

2.сесть на землю (часто мокрую) спиной к рюкзаку, продеть руки в лямки, перевалиться на колени, затем встать на одно колено и, наконец, подняться. Выглядит позорно.

Какой лучше и есть ли другие варианты?


Вообще-то я хотел этот вопрос задать, но в таком варианте - как поднимать рюкзак, когда нет никакаго возвышения


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Дек 2008)

> сесть на землю (часто мокрую) спиной к рюкзаку, продеть руки в лямки, перевалиться на колени, затем встать на одно колено и, наконец, подняться. Выглядит позорно.


Опираясь о посох путешественника.
Почему-то все забывают о легкой длинной палке (дюраль), предназначенной для облегчения вставания с грузом и страховки при подскальзовании, подворачивании и проч.aiwan


----------



## trancer (3 Дек 2008)

Что касается рюкзака... Мнение сугубо субъективное, но мне кажется, что ко всему вышесказанному нужно хорошенько подумать, что с собой брать. По большому личному опыту знаю, что очень часто процентов 20 вещей, которые тянешь с собой, не используются. Тяжёлые незаменимые вещи в списке заменить на идентичные лёгкие (железные кружки на пластмассовые и т.д.), обзавестись лёгким спальным мешком (свой в 1,9 кг я заменил на другой в 1,5 кг).

Набивать рюкзак так, чтобы груз равномерно распределялся на левую и правую стороны. Иногда палатку положишь в одну сторону, потом рюкзак перекашивает.

В транспорте рюкзак снимать (а то некоторые свои рюкзаки огромные на плечах держат, потом идёт встряска и весь этот груз успешно тянет спину вниз).

Когда идёте - не позволять, чтобы рюкзак безвольно свисал вниз, а руки болтались вдоль тела. Руками натянуть рюкзак спереди за лямки, прижимая его плотно к спине, - нагрузка на спину заметно падает. Идти по возможности ровно (при тяжёлом рюкзаке так и хочется согнуться дугой вперёд).

Ещё важно не нагинаться с тяжёлым рюкзаком вперёд (иногда смотришь, как это делают другие, не по себе становится).

Видимо, важно всё делать без резких движений.

Ну в общем в таком духе :prankster2:

А самое главное - убрать из головы страх, что сейчас пойду с рюкзаком в поход и что-то случится. Доверять своему телу, сказать ему, что вам понадобится его помощь в походе, сказать спине, что вы ей доверяете и будете всё делать со своей стороны, а она пусть поможет вам.


----------



## traveller (4 Дек 2008)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Опираясь о посох путешественника.
> Почему-то все забывают о легкой длинной палке (дюраль), предназначенной для облегчения вставания с грузом и страховки при подскальзовании, подворачивании и проч.aiwan


Длинная палка называется альпеншток. Ей пользуются в походах при передвижении по простому рельефу. Если поход более или менее серьёзный, берут ледоруб, который короче, но в данном случае это не существенно. В любом случае что-либо из этого у нормального туриста всегда имеется. Но! Когда Вы сидите вдев руки в лямки рюкзака и ВАША ЗАДНИЦА НАХОДИТСЯ НА ТОЙ ЖЕ ПОВЕРХНОСТИ, ЧТО И РЮКЗАК, палка не поможет. Проверено на практике. Можете попробовать сами. Спасибо за попытку помощи, но, по-видимому, вопрос я задал не по адресу.

2 Trancer. Хорошие советы. Для тех, кто, например, никогда не ставил палатку :=) А я всё-таки больше 20 лет этим занимаюсь...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Дек 2008)

> Длинная палка с острым металлическим наконечником, используемая при восхождении на высокие горы, ледники.


 
Простите, речь не о ледниках.
Посох путешественника и есть посох путешественника, а если в горы, то можете и острый металлический наконечник на неё одеть.

Одеваем рюкзак сидя. Подгибаем левую ногу под себя, и опираясь на левую руку и палку удерживаемую правой рукой-встаем на левое колено. Далее встаем с одного колена с опорой на посох.
(из опыта сибирского мужика с 4-хведерным горбовиком за плечами, а мужик из соседней деревни, как известно-эксперт)


----------



## traveller (8 Дек 2008)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Простите, речь не о ледниках.
> Посох путешественника и есть посох путешественника, а если в горы, то можете и острый металлический наконечник на неё одеть.
> Одеваем рюкзак сидя. Подгибаем левую ногу под себя, и опираясь на левую руку и палку удерживаемую правой рукой-встаем на левое колено. Далее встаем с одного колена с опорой на посох.
> (из опыта сибирского мужика с 4-хведерным горбовиком за плечами, а мужик из соседней деревни, как известно-эксперт)aiwan


Альпеншток с успехом используется не только на ледниках, ну да бог с ним, не о нём речь. А вот технику подъёма не понял. Давайте уточним. Вы сидите на ровной горизонтальной поверхности, т.е. и ступни и ягодицы находятся на этой поверхности. Вы уже вдели руки в лямки рюкзака. Некоторые люди и без рюкзака без посторонней помощи не смогут встать из такого положения, не переворачиваясь на бок или на живот. Что значит "подгибаем ногу под себя"? Уже отсюда ничего не понятно.

Вообще, немного проанализировав, мне кажется, что нужно разбить процесс подъёма на 2 стадии: 1. Из положения "сидя" до положения "на корточках" и 2. из положения на корточках до положения "стоя". Но, если вторая стадия нормально реализуется с помощью силы ног, то на первой стадии ни ноги, ни руки никак задействовать не удастся принципиально. Просто потому что центр тяжести находится сзади. И ваш сибирский мужик скорее всего этот неизвестный мне "горбовик" тянет спиной. Просто мышцы спины у него лучше развиты, чем у меня. А палка - так, для равновесия, чтобы на сторону не завалиться.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Дек 2008)

Вот для этого и посох, на завалиться.
1. Сидим на спине, ноги вытянуты, рюкзак на спине.
2. Сгибаем левое колено и подтягиваем левую ступню к правому колену, всё в горизонтальной плоскости.
3. Сгибаем правое колено и подтягиваем правую ступню к левой, это всё в сагитальной плоскости.
4. Опираясь левой рукой о землю, а правой рукой о посох, встаем на полукорточки на левое колено и правую ступню. Поза близкая к "низкому старту".
4. Опираясь на посох встаем на ноги.


----------



## traveller (10 Дек 2008)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вот для этого и посох,... .


Вот так понятно. Собственно, палка не помогает разгрузить спину в начальный момент вставания и нагрузка в момент вставания несимметрична, что не приветствуется. Ну что ж, тоже способ и нужно будет попробовать, когда восстановлю способность к поднятию тяжестей. Спасибо!

Что бы я ещё добавил, на случай, если кто из туристов забредёт сюда? Наверное, что пояс рюкзака нужно застёгивать ещё до вставания, а не после, как это обычно делают. Равновесие будет держать труднее, но позвоночник целее будет.
Я прав, д-р Ступин?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Дек 2008)

Скорее, пояс надо застегивать, когда встали на одно колено.
До этого главное принять вертикальную позицию и тут лишняя свобода движений не помешает. Встав на одно колено и поправив руками рюкзак на положенное место, нужно его зафиксировать, чтобы при вставании не соскользнул и не потянул в сторону.


----------

